# Conformation Ring Question



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

1.) Does anyone know the measurements for conformation rings? 
2.) When at outdoor events what it used to mark the ring?

Thanks for any help you can give me with this.:bowl:


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Packleader said:


> 1.) Does anyone know the measurements for conformation rings?
> 2.) When at outdoor events what it used to mark the ring?
> 
> Thanks for any help you can give me with this.:bowl:


Unlike some other sports, there are no required dimensions for conformation rings. Unfortunate, but true. I've been at shows where Chihuahua's need binoculars to see the other side of their ring while the Great Danes merely take two strides and they have ben "round twice 
Good clubs will take into consideration the breeds scheduled to be in a given ring and hopefully allow for enough room for them to be properly gaited.

At outdoor shows, the same holds true. And "baby gates" - the same as at indoor shows, are used around the rings.


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you for your response Pointgold. What do they use outdoors to mark the ground for the square/triangle?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Packleader said:


> Thank you for your response Pointgold. What do they use outdoors to mark the ground for the square/triangle?


OH, I see... You are referring to what is used in lieu of the matting that is on the floor at at indoor show...

For outdoor shows - nuthin'! 

In my handling classes, we work both indoors on mats and outdoors without so that people, AND dogs, are comfortable executing the patterns without matting. Move from the judge to the corner of the baby gaits for a down & back on the diagonal. Move straight along the sides and from the corner back to the judge for a triangle. Give yourself a visual focal point and aim for it!


----------

